# Bolt Frame Rate



## electricpear (Jul 7, 2016)

Is there a way to output at 24fps instead of 60fps for 1080p? The menu won't allow me to select 1080p pass-through without also selecting 1080p 60fps, and the TiVo automatically uses the 60fps setting when I select 1080p (using the up arrow on the remote). My family is having a hard time adjusting to 60fps, and I can't seem to get it to output 24fps. Or is my only real option 1080i?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

electricpear said:


> Is there a way to output at 24fps instead of 60fps for 1080p? The menu won't allow me to select 1080p pass-through without also selecting 1080p 60fps, and the TiVo automatically uses the 60fps setting when I select 1080p (using the up arrow on the remote). My family is having a hard time adjusting to 60fps, and I can't seem to get it to output 24fps. Or is my only real option 1080i?


A TiVo can pass through 24fps if received from a streaming source like Amazon. It can not convert 1080i/60 or 1080p/60 to 24fps.

I have a Roamio and it allows me to select 1080i and 1080p (pass through). I have the choice of selecting 1080p/60, but I have no way to access that content. I let my TV do the conversion.

Note that before 20.5.9 last year it was possible to select only 1080p24. They fixed that bug.


----------



## electricpear (Jul 7, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> I let my TV do the de-lacing.


That's a good thought - I'll have to see if my TV has a setting I can configure.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I prefer to set my TiVo to only have 1080p/60 and 1080p/24 (pass through) checked. That way the TiVo scales/deinterlaces everything to 1080p/60, which is what my TVs native resolution, so I don't get that pause/blink when switching between menus/channel that have different resolutions. I see not discernible quality difference letting my TV do the scaling instead.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

electricpear said:


> That's a good thought - I'll have to see if my TV has a setting I can configure.


Don't bother. A TV always displays in the resolution you paid for. The source (TiVo) can control it's output. I know it's popular to set the TiVo to 1080/p60. I figure that since my source (TV) is usually 1080i, I don't make the poor TiVo work any harder than needed. I has a hard enough time with all those tuners and audio dropouts. My TV, a Sony, is designed to accept anything and make it 1080p. So I let it do its job. It's not a top of the line model, so I don't ask it to work any harder than needed.

The best tool is your eyes. I have a Roku 3 and Blu-ray. The TiVo has the best 1080/p24 picture from Amazon. Whatever looks best to you.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I set my Bolt to 2160p60 + 2160p24 pass-thru, primarily because Netflix can't handle more than a couple of resolutions being set. There's also the off chance that I might watch some 2160 res streaming content (from only Netflix or YouTube at this point).

When I stream Netflix, VUDU, Hulu, Amazon, etc, I get a 24Hz signal out for almost everything (some British content is encoded at 25 fps and emerges at 60Hz). Some VUDU content is encoded 24p and also gets output by TiVo at 24Hz. My TV can accept 24Hz and display it evenly at 120Hz.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

electricpear said:


> Is there a way to output at 24fps instead of 60fps for 1080p? The menu won't allow me to select 1080p pass-through without also selecting 1080p 60fps, and the TiVo automatically uses the 60fps setting when I select 1080p (using the up arrow on the remote). My family is having a hard time adjusting to 60fps, and I can't seem to get it to output 24fps. Or is my only real option 1080i?


Why would you want 24p other than for movies and tv shows filmed in that frame rate natively? Even then it would require inverse telecine on the signal when watching TV programs. They're not natively broadcast in 24p. What shows are you watching? HDTV shows are broadcast at 720p (60Fps) or 1080i (60fps/30 Fps), so why on earth would you convert it down to 24p, possibly inducing judder and other anomalies, to then have that 24p frame rate up converted again to 60p or the better option even multiples of 120 or 240Hz? If you leave it at 1080p 60Hz and also select 1080p24 as suggested, and your tv does at least 120Hz, then they're all even multiples (24 x 5 = 120, 60 x 2 = 120) and gives you the best motion and frame rate that's visually appealing to all. If the tv show is sourced from a video camera that uses 30 or 60p, then setting it to 24p makes motion look even worse! Your tv will NEVER show the native 24p frame rate, it always up concerts it to a minimum 72Hz for it to look anything like real life motion. Movie theaters showed film at 24 Fps with each frame flashed twice for a 48Hz picture and even that looks "flickery". I used to setup CRT projectors to do this frame rate of 48 Hz using modified SDI DVD players and the TAW Rock+ Scalar, and it looked pretty cool, like you were in the theater. Not something I'd want for my TV shows though, believe me I tried it and it was horrid!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

HarperVision said:


> Even then it would require inverse telecine on the signal when watching TV programs.


And even that doesn't really work because they splice together ads with the show and screw up the cadence. If you're off by even one field when doing inverse telecine it will look horrible. Inverse telecine really only works on DVDs which are continuous conversions from 24fps to 29.97fps.


----------

